# Saintly's "purple rain'  added HD vid



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2010)

i wasn't too fussed about posting this as it's not really scaped as such...it's mainly for getting shrimp shots.

it has been set up for 3 weeks now, co2 injected, EI and liquid carbon. 

manzianata wood (upside down)
lava stone
columbo flora base substrate. 

plants.
r rotundifolia
moss (java?)
hydracotle
e acicularis
crypt (unkown)

It's nice to have something at home.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*

Thats really nice and quite refreshing if you know what i mean, far from typical.

The photography is on the button as always, sharp as heck!


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats really nice and quite refreshing if you know what i mean, far from typical.
> 
> The photography is on the button as always, sharp as heck!



cheers Dan. The wood was a borrowed idea from an amano tank. seems to work OK considering the small space. 

i'll be putting some fissidens in soon (thanks samc) from the 120. and some HM


----------



## samc (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*

i like the different way of using the wood in this. very cool   

glad the fissidens is growing well for you. mine is in an emersed tank, so not sure what it will look like


----------



## NeilW (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*

I just saw the words 'saintly', 'shrimp' and 'nano' and thought "thats going to be awesome"... I wasn't disappointed    

What shrimp have you got in there at the mo?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I just saw the words 'saintly', 'shrimp' and 'nano' and thought "thats going to be awesome"... I wasn't disappointed
> 
> What shrimp have you got in there at the mo?



thanks dude   it's early days yet, so as it matures it should take on a more 'natural' look.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> What shrimp have you got in there at the mo?



just 6 cherries and 1 amano. I'm after some CRS shrimp or anything that's a little more exotic.   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like the different way of using the wood in this. very cool



cheers sam. I'm going to use this stuff in my next 120cm


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*

here's the strange plant pearling.....


----------



## rawr (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's shrimp nano. 20L*

You're a modest guy, this has to be one of the nices nanos I've seen.  To agree with the others, it's got a real nice refreshing feel to it.


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "endler's sky'*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> You're a modest guy, this has to be one of the nices nanos I've seen.  To agree with the others, it's got a real nice refreshing feel to it.



cheers dude. kind of you to say. there are probably better on here though.   

anyway, i've got a name for the tank now....' 'Endler's sky' 

just suits what's going off inside i think.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*

looks great. and how the hell do you make photos like this. they are great


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*

Very nice Mark.

I really want to put together a little nano setup someday soon.


----------



## Maurits (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*

looking good buddy.

I have set up 4 breeding tanks for my shrimps so with a little bit of look I have plenty for you soon 

small tip, your endlers really like baby shrimp  , so it's not the best combination


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> looking good buddy.
> 
> I have set up 4 breeding tanks for my shrimps so with a little bit of look I have plenty for you soon
> 
> small tip, your endlers really like baby shrimp  , so it's not the best combination



thanks for the info my friend.

so it looks like the endlers will have to come out. i only liked the females anyway. so tetras it is   

so what shrimp will you have maurits?   i'll have to come see you shortly.



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> I really want to put together a little nano setup someday soon.



that would be awesome! 



			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> looks great. and how the hell do you make photos like this. they are great



partly good gear, and a good background. i'm using a graduated background for these....apart from the macro stuff.

W/B control is key with the blue grad. the first shot in this journal is totaly wrong, but the others are ok. i'm also getting much better focusing results with the 'live view'  i'll never trust auto focus again!


----------



## Maurits (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*



> so what shrimp will you have maurits?   i'll have to come see you shortly.



CRS and BRS and some beautiful sherries.

and...

Galaxi babies

give a shout, you will love my latest buying as well


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> CRS and BRS and some beautiful sherries.
> 
> and...
> 
> ...



cool!   i'll be in touch


----------



## paul.in.kendal (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ...so it looks like the endlers will have to come out.


Name change needed then?  "No Endler's Sky", perhaps?


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*

This is really nice, the stems look great as they are too(single)


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "Endler's sky'*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> This is really nice, the stems look great as they are too(single)



good point. i like it this way too.



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> "No Endler's Sky",



 

i've just bagged them! i'm off to get some tiny fish!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

ok, how about purple rain?









purple harlequins. boy do they stick close together.


----------



## Jase (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Are they black Harlequins? Saw some in Coxwell Aquatics today, very nice. Love the delicate feel of the tank Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Are they black Harlequins



could well be. they were down as purple/black harlequins. google came up with purple on some sites. not sure dude.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Love the delicate feel of the tank Mark



thanks jase. a little bit of a practise before I really go mad with the 4 footer


----------



## Jase (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> thanks jase. a little bit of a practise before I really go mad with the 4 footer



This scaping lark is addictive as hell - my 16 year old sister has a nano tank, until last week it had artificial plants and orange gravel, now has Oli Knott NS and Dragon Stone with plants due on Thursday  My old man's 300l had a make over last weekend too   He didn't want to spend much on it but had a bucket load of Anubias already, just rearranged and added some Bolbitus and hopefully he'll stick to dosing, though I doubt it


----------



## rawr (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Nice choice of fish, they suit the scape well. Let us know if they keep their tight shoaling behaviour.

What lighting and filtration have you got on this little fella?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> What lighting and filtration have you got on this little fella?



all standard equipment that comes with the tank. a mini internal filter and a rather nice 11w lamp.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Let us know if they keep their tight shoaling behaviour.



will do!


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Tip top scape Mr S. 8)


----------



## flygja (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Great shots and a nice quaint tank! All along I thought your shrimp shots were in an optiwhite tank, but I know its not, which makes it even more amazing.


----------



## Vito (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

The picture quality is so damn good, another great tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Tip top scape Mr S. 8)



cheers Dan. i'm missing your blyxa!



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Great shots and a nice quaint tank! All along I thought your shrimp shots were in an optiwhite tank, but I know its not, which makes it even more amazing.



 cheers mate. yep, good old...normal glass.



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> The picture quality is so damn good, another great tank.



thanks vito. I'm fully immersed in my photography at the minute.   

i did put initially on the title, that the tank was 20L...it's not. it's 15L

here's a couple of the new black/purple harlequins.


----------



## samc (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

they are nice harlequins. do they look as good as the normal ones in a group?

i am thinking what fish to get


----------



## Jack middleton (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

This looks stunning mark, a real inspiration.


----------



## FishBeast (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

If I remember correctly you said something about updrading your camera a few months back Saintly. Is this the new one? I have always been envious of your pictures


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Great looking nano Mark, and the photography is amazing has always, the best I have seen on any forum!!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great looking nano Mark, and the photography is amazing has always, the best I have seen on any forum!!



thanks paulo   



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly you said something about updrading your camera a few months back Saintly. Is this the new one? I have always been envious of your pictures



yes mate. it's the new 5dmk2. i now need a sweet lens or 2. i've got my eye on one in particular   



			
				Jack middleton said:
			
		

> This looks stunning mark, a real inspiration.



bless you jack   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> they are nice harlequins. do they look as good as the normal ones in a group?



these things stick together brilliantly.   and they've coloured up a treat, really friendly little things, coming to the top when i walk close to the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

these appear to be nice in numbers.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

They're the exact kind of fish I want for my 60x45x45! Beautiful.


----------



## rawr (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Nice! What fish is that? You haven't changed the stocking already have you?!


----------



## amy4342 (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

They're hemigrammus armstrongi. They aren't like other fish in that their overall colour isn't grey, it's a very shiny silver colour, and the lateral line is a nice blue. I used to have these as a dither fish with my Discus-they were absolutely stunning, the way they catch the light is just out of this world. They sometimes outshone the Discus.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Nice little 'scape and great photography, as always.

How are you setting up your strobes, Mark?  I love the blue background.  Fresh!


----------



## sari (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Very nice indeed! Love the harlequins, one of my favourite fish. I have kept these in various species and several times and must say they are one of the best shoalers. I have some hengelis at the moment and they are in a fluval roma 90 and stick together like glued. Very nice!


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

yeah, there platinum tetras.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How are you setting up your strobes, Mark? I love the blue background. Fresh!



thanks mate. the learning curve I'm having at the moment, is white balance. so many variations, and yet they all look OK....which one? decisions decisions.

regards to lights, I place one pointing at the background and one directly over the tank. No diffuser of any kind. I firstly get the correct amount of light to shoot iso 50 f11, 1/200th. once the foreground is lit correctly, I then adjust the second strobe for the background. there's so many combos and effects that can be created just by moving the light around.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> regards to lights, I place one pointing at the background and one directly over the tank. No diffuser of any kind. I firstly get the correct amount of light to shoot iso 50 f11, 1/200th. once the foreground is lit correctly, I then adjust the second strobe for the background. there's so many combos and effects that can be created just by moving the light around.


Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

So I'm about 4 or 5 weeks in now. stopped the co2 a couple of weeks ago, just to see what this 'low tech' stuff is all about. I'm actually rather liking the idea. No co2, ferts dosing W/c etc etc. in fact, i've not done 1 W/C since start up.   

the only thing that needs doing, is lights on....simples   for 10 hours a day.

notice the one eye fish?  8) he's happy as Larry too.

anyway, stems need trimming now, most of the plants do. i suffered minor crypt melt, which is finished now. the hydracotyle is going to run me ragged I think. this stuff grows like absolute crazy.

so here it is so far. needs much more 'filling in' i guess you could call this my 'just add water' tank.


----------



## NeilW (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Thats shots incredible. Awesome composition, fish in formation, amazing colour, love the ripples.  Hair dryer ahoy?


----------



## OllieNZ (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

I love your photography it a totaly amazing skill    
The low tech is an interesting way to go dosing NPK and trace once a week still helps (Im doing this in mine)

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

I appreciate the kind words guys.  8) 

regards to the 'ripple' it's just the filter turning the water over. hence why it's not a full tank shot. i didn't take the filter out.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

What on earth is going on in your tank that means you can get away with 1wc?! 

All that disturbance, you running a 1200lph on there or something?


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What on earth is going on in your tank that means you can get away with 1wc?!



I'm not really sure mate. I thought the idea of low tech was no water changes at all. luck maybe. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> All that disturbance, you running a 1200lph on there or something?



no, just the internal that's provided.

The whole tank is stock equipment, lights, filter and tank.

the substrate is uber ace!


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

What's the substrate? Is it the same stuff I'm getting from Planted box but in brown?

What is the tank? I quiet fancy one of them new superfish tanks they're just impossible to find in this neck of the woods.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> So I'm about 4 or 5 weeks in now. stopped the co2 a couple of weeks ago, just to see what this 'low tech' stuff is all about. I'm actually rather liking the idea. No co2, ferts dosing W/c etc etc. in fact, i've not done 1 W/C since start up.
> 
> the only thing that needs doing, is lights on....simples   for 10 hours a day.
> 
> ...



good isn't it  I haven't done a water change since the week before christmas


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> good isn't it  I haven't done a water change since the week before christmas



it is mate, but i do miss the hard work. I was contemplating low tech in the 120cm but I'm torn between low tech NA style, or high tech dutch  :?


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasnt oo keen on the weekly water changes, once I start I am fine, but starting is the problem  

ON a smaller tank though, I agree, I like the hard work that comes with it


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

start em young i say....


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

lovely shots Mark


----------



## samc (6 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

ahh thats the secret behind the photography.  you just hold the lights  

cool nano. inspires me so set another up


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

A little update. 

still not sure if i get to keep this. the wife says....'NO!' ! tank, and 1 tank only.









trimming scissors to come out me thinks.


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Is it the 18w light you're using, Mark? I'm really interested as I found the 11w one a bit ropey on my 11' cube. (also I might know someone who'd like the tank


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Is it the 18w light you're using, Mark? I'm really interested as I found the 11w one a bit ropey on my 11' cube



This is the 11w garuf. rated @ (IMO) about 8000k. wonderful little thing


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

You're preaching to the converted mate, I use two of the 18w ones on my cube and love them. Easily my favourite purchase and the best nano lamp on the market. I just wish they were easier to get hold of!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> You're preaching to the converted mate, I use two of the 18w ones on my cube and love them. Easily my favourite purchase and the best nano lamp on the market. I just wish they were easier to get hold of!


Agreed.  If they're the Aquadistri units I had an 18w one over my old nano.  Awesome light!


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> You're preaching to the converted mate, I use two of the 18w ones on my cube and love them. Easily my favourite purchase and the best nano lamp on the market. I just wish they were easier to get hold of!


They're not hard to get hold of, but they are pricey with a retail @ Â£25 for 11w and Â£35 for the 18w.


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

They are, aquadistri and superfish are two sides of the same overall. The spectrum is so nice. My only reservation is I've never changed a bulb but they appear to be pretty difficult to do so needing a special screwdriver. I could do with another 18w one actually, none on ebay recently though.


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

A little steep but I'd say worth it, the quality is unmatched.


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Oh yeah, the quality is spot on, and colour rendition is great... They look awesome in limited edition black too


----------



## Garuf (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

I reserve my judgement on that till I see it! I know you're a metallica fan and are all "non blacker than"


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



I wonder if I can dye my plants black?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

here's a really random vid. 

emmerdale V's 15l nano


----------



## NeilW (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> here's a really random vid.
> 
> emmerdale V's 15l nano
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/9738288



was drink involved? or just a massive emmerdale fan?


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

lol, nice work   is that focus pull?


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> or just a massive emmerdale fan?



a fan dude!   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> is that focus pull?



via the focus ring stu. the 135mmf2 L is as smooth as silk mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Feb 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> is that focus pull?



by hand


----------



## Maurits (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> T but they appear to be pretty difficult to do so needing a special screwdriver. .



Nothing to concern, if you buy the replacement bulb you will also get the special screw driver


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

I'm loving what your doing with the video work Mark - very inspirational.

For me I'd rather have a front-on vid of the tank on the big screen, and ditch emmerdale - that'd give a cool transition   

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I'm loving what your doing with the video work Mark - very inspirational.
> 
> For me I'd rather have a front-on vid of the tank on the big screen, and ditch emmerdale - that'd give a cool transition



Thanks Tony. A real trial and error path for me I'm afraid, regards to video.

A wonderfully exciting prospect though.

Thinking in terms of 'video' is so different to 'still'


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

A little update. To be frank, i leave this tank well alone. more to see what happens if i don't care for it. The only thing i do is top up 1 per week. 

it's a tad untidy, but the look I'm liking. foreground needs trimming though.

just to remind you, this tank is no ferts, co2 and low light. 










The HM is really surprising me, as i thought it was in the 'High light' camp, but know, it's doing great...up to it's invasive ways.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Lovely.  

I like the unrestrained wild feel.  

Incredible for such a low-maint tank.

Super photos too, just for a change!  Loving the ripples in particular. Shame the main fish is out of focus in the second shot - tut tut, Mark!


----------



## hydrophyte (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

That is wonderful. I really like the unkempt look of this one.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That is wonderful. I really like the unkempt look of this one.



neglect, rather than vison Devin   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Incredible for such a low-maint tank.



it's surprised me George, thats for sure. We all Know EI works, but i'm becoming a fan of the 'low tech' side of things too.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Shame the main fish is out of focus in the second shot - tut tut, Mark!



 :text-imsorry:


----------



## JamesM (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

Every time I see a new pic it makes me want to set my Qube up too 

Nice shots dude


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore me mate.  I'm simply jealous!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Saintly's "purple rain' ?*

I think tomorrow, I'll get some better shots. the previous were taken with 1 light. illuminating just parts of the set up. another light, angled should help to catch the fish a little better. 

George, you are right though. that fish looks wrong and sticks out now you've pointed it out.

i'm going to try a few wide angle shots to see how that looks.   

The ripples were created by the infamous hair-dryer. It's funny how many effects you can get, and even placement of the head is actually quite important. many shots did come out wrong, just because of bad hair-dryer use.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Mar 2010)

so, a quick vid added for those with speedy connections.

lighting is becoming a little easier and my workflow improves slowly.



The last few shots, it started to come together but this is why we practise.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2010)

Nice video Mark, poor old us can no longer compete in the media front hehe congrats tank looks awesome too, whats the emersed plant?


----------



## samc (20 Mar 2010)

another great vid  

oh, whats the music to 'walk in the park'


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Mar 2010)

thanks guys.

Paulo, believe me, i've sold my soul to the devil for this gear   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> oh, whats the music to 'walk in the park'



its called 'life in a shot glass' 

I've had some great times with jon, when we were a band. He's, for me, one of the top unknown acts around. and is appreciated by many 'famous' people. I've met many famous musicians whilst playing along side jon.


http://www.jonamor.com/downloads.htm


----------



## samc (20 Mar 2010)

thanks mark. the music is great. 

how many are you in? must have been awesome


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2010)

After it's time as a holding tank, i need to tidy it up, but here's my first ever flower out of a tank. This is a plant that i took from the side of a river. 






would be perfect for a riparium.it's Marsh Marigold water pond plant


----------



## Garuf (5 Apr 2010)

Looks really great, what is it rooted into, the substrate or is it free floating?


----------



## hydrophyte (5 Apr 2010)

Nice little flower! I wonder if it might be some kind of buttercup (_Ranunculus_ sp.)(?).


----------



## hydrophyte (5 Apr 2010)

...oh right now I see you mention it as marsh marigold. In that case it is actually likely _Caltha palustris_. Genus _Caltha_ is related to _Ranunculus._


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Apr 2010)

A little update. i think this has been running for 4 months or so now. Still no W/C ferts co2 etc etc. just top ups from time to time.

i took the plants that were growing out the top as they looked untidy. I've not trimmed anything in an age.

The water clarity is crystal and all of the plants, especially the moss are radiant.  

I admit, it's untidy but i want to start a new one soon. again with no additives.


----------



## chump54 (23 Apr 2010)

what a great tank, I like the fact that you haven't done anything and it's still brilliant, and that flower too, congratulation.

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Apr 2010)

chump54 said:
			
		

> I like the fact that you haven't done anything



it was kind of the main reason. to show what is possible I guess. of course many here have done the same, but i wanted to know if the substrate, lighting etc was up to par.

I want to do another tank in the same vein, but with trickier plants. 

thanks for the kind words


----------



## JamesM (23 Apr 2010)

That's looking so cool Bob! 

And look at that, the tank is not in any way cracked


----------



## samc (24 Apr 2010)

looking smart mark  

im doing the exact same with mine and i am suprised how well its doing. and like you, the moss is looking bright green. better than in my 60cm


----------



## John Starkey (24 Apr 2010)

Super nano mark,lovely photography too,
john.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Apr 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Super nano mark,lovely photography too,



thanks john. I'm loving your stuff at the moment.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> im doing the exact same with mine and i am suprised how well its doing. and like you, the moss is looking bright green. better than in my 60cm



surprising how healthy plants look with such little attention



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> And look at that, the tank is not in any way cracked
> That's looking so cool Bob!
> 
> And look at that, the tank is not in any way cracked



I'm feeling for you mate.



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> what a great tank, I like the fact that you haven't done anything and it's still brilliant, and that flower too, congratulation.



cheers chumps.   

I've left the tank untrimmed deliberately just to see what plants do when they get unruly....they get untidy   

I'm in 2 minds whether to butcher it and leave it for another 3 months, or to start a new one, considering the overall look.





I'm glad i didn't go down the high tech route!


----------

